# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > اطفال وامهات >  أنواع الإبتسامات عند الاطفال

## دموع الغصون

أنواع الإبتسامات عند الاطفال

أثبتت الابحاث العملية ان لابتسامة الطفل الرضيع معنى ومغزى والتي تم تقسيمها الى ثلاث نوعيات وهي...

الابتسامة الانطباعية 
وهي التي ترتسم على وجه الرضيع مع اولى مراحل عمره حتى قبل ان يبلغ يومه الثالث او الرابع، وتستمر معه طوال الشهر الاول من مولده، وتكون في صورة "شبه ابتسامة " وكانه يشاور عقله.. لكنها تكون في الحقيقة مقدمة للابتسامة العريضة التي ترتسم على ملامح وجهه الطفولي فيما بعد. وهذه الابتسامة الانطباعية تنير وجه الطفل دائما عندما يتعرض لسماع طبقة صوت عالية من المداعبة او خرير ماء أو أي سائل.

الابتسامة العامة 
وتبدأ في الظهور بعد أربعة أسابيع، وتستمر هذه الابتسامة لفترة أطول، وعادة ما يصاحبها تعبير المرح الذي يشع من عينيه، بالاضافة الى بريق خاص. كما انها تظهر عندما يرى الطفل أي وجه بشري يطل عليه بابتسامة ، وعادة ما يعتقد الوالدان في هذه المرحلة ان الطفل يخصهم بالابتسامات العريضة، لانه يعرفهما، ولكنه في الحقيقة في تلك المرحلة العمرية يبتسم لكل شخص يقترب منه ويحاول مداعبته.

الابتسامة الخاصة 
وهذه الابتسامة تبدأ في أي وقت ما بين خمسة إلى سبعة أشهر، وهي تماثل الابتسامة العامة إلا انها لا تكون الا للاهل والمعارف المقربين فحسب، حيث تكون للابتسامة في هذا السن معنى، فهي تحية خاصة وشخصية، ويكون لها اثر رائع بالطبع على نفس الام والاب ، فهو يبتسم وقد يضحك لانه يعرفهما، اما اذا لم يرق له الزائر فانه يدير وجهه ويبدا في الصراخ

----------


## دانا جاد

_يسلمو على الموضوع_

----------


## بسمه

يسلموو "دموع الغصون" اول مره بعرف انه في انواع لابتسامتهم ومعنى

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

يسلمو كتير الموضوع كتير حلو 

دام قلمك المبدع

----------


## &روان&

عنجد موضوع حلو
مع انو انا دارس تربية طفل
بس ولا مرة اخدنا انواع الابتسامات
يسلمووووووووووووووووو :Bl (7):

----------


## mylife079

لابتسامة الخاصة 
وهذه الابتسامة تبدأ في أي وقت ما بين خمسة إلى سبعة أشهر، وهي تماثل الابتسامة العامة إلا انها لا تكون الا للاهل والمعارف المقربين فحسب، حيث تكون للابتسامة في هذا السن معنى، فهي تحية خاصة وشخصية، ويكون لها اثر رائع بالطبع على نفس الام والاب ، فهو يبتسم وقد يضحك لانه يعرفهما، اما اذا لم يرق له الزائر فانه يدير وجهه ويبدا في الصراخ

*
احلى شي هاي الابتسامه

يسلمو*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*يعطيكِ الف عافية "دموع الغصون" .. فائدة جميلة*

----------


## دموع الغصون

أشكركم جميعاً على المرور العطر 
كم جميل أن نتعرف على هذه الفطرة الإنسانية الخالية من المجاملة و عنوانها البراءة و العفوية 
راق لي تواجدكم و راقت لي تعليقاتكم 
لأرواحكم كل الود و التقدير

----------

